
Now sites can fingerprint you online even when you use multiple browsers - user7776
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/02/now-sites-can-fingerprint-you-online-even-when-you-use-multiple-browsers/
======
MollyR
Another reason to block javascript from your browser. I find myself leaning
more and more towards only unblocking js for very very select few trusted
sites.

------
joshmn
This is from early 2017 so I'm sure it's circulated around.

If anyone is looking for a solution, I have high regards for the guy running
treaty.io. No relation, I'm simply a very happy customer: I drop in his
library (effortless installation) for my clients fighting transaction card
fraud.

~~~
tmnvix
Am I missing something here? The website states that it will "Identify devices
across browsers and websites — without cookies." When visiting the site in
Chrome it calculated a unique device ID for me. Out of curiosity, I then
visited the site using Firefox. The calculated device ID was different.

